# CMI sounder 40 power pack



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

I found a CMI power pack model 40 for sale, it has all the features I am looking for including sound. First time I have seen this in a power pack, is the power pack any good even without the sound feature? I have never saw one but that does not mean much as there is a lot of train stuff I haven't seen but that does not make it bad. Anyway just wondering if anyone has any info on this unit.....Thanks in advance

Airshot


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Is this the one you are interested in?

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/cmi-sounder-20ms-power-pack-ho-scale-169629546

I've never heard of it. The description seems to indicate a nice power
pack with sound abilities.

Don


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

They were produced in the 90's and the power protection absolutely sucks in them. One short and you'll lose the ability to control the trains. I know, I own (3) of them, had them all repaired once by CMI under warranty (when they were still in business), and then had a friend of mine repair all again when they suffered the same fate. I run Hobbytown & Varney cast shells so once it comes off the rails, I have an instant short.

IF you buy one, put a fuse inline with your power feeds to protect the power pack and then take out stock in said fuse company.

You're better off looking elsewhere unless you can find a very good, fast acting 12v circuit breaker. And if you do find a good fast acting 12v circuit breaker, PM me as I'll grab 3 for myself.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the info, the one I found was on feebay, went ahead and bought it as it had the other amenities I wanted. I will be sure and put that inline fuse on it when it arrives. Not sure if I will like it or not but the price seemed right and I do have 14 days to return it if there is a problem. The advertising on the power pack makes it sound like a real whiz bang unit....
time will tell.

Airshot


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Good luck.

When you're testing it for the first time, use something expendable. When these power supplies go, the minute you turn it on, you get a full 12+V to the rails with no control over it so if you have a very expensive brass engine it will learn to fly on a curve.

Is yours coming with a speaker? If not, PM me and I'll lookup the specs (I want to say 8 Ohms is the impedence but I'm not 100% on that) the next time I have the power supplies at my disposal.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

This unit is supposed to be new unused and supposedly tested. However I will be sure to follow your words of wisdom, fortunately I don't have any high end pieces so should a mishap occur I won't be out a fortune. I also have sides on my small layout or in some cases you could call them "catch fences" I have a couple small grandkids that do play with the train but only with grandpa there.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

By the way, I did look at the ad you sent and the unit shown on that ad is different than the one I purchased. Different look entirely...newer or older model....who knows. Time will tell.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

briangcc said:


> Good luck.
> 
> When you're testing it for the first time, use something expendable. When these power supplies go, the minute you turn it on, you get a full 12+V to the rails with no control over it so if you have a very expensive brass engine it will learn to fly on a curve.
> 
> Is yours coming with a speaker? If not, PM me and I'll lookup the specs (I want to say 8 Ohms is the impedence but I'm not 100% on that) the next time I have the power supplies at my disposal.


That is very good advice, to test any "unknown" power pack with a cheap expendable locomotive, or with a multimeter first. 

I once had an old power pack go bad. When it went bad it was putting well over 12 volts on the rails, even with the speed dial turned down. All I could do was throw it away. I did (safely) remove the power cord, just in case anyone found it in the garbage and wanted to take it home, they would not be able to get hurt.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Power pack arrived, fully checked it all out with meter and all looks good. Hooked it up and it works great. I am disappointed that it does not have the sound system, was led to believe that it did but the sound is another model that uses the same box. Not sellers fault as I did not specifically ask, should have read more closely. However it does work well and as long as that happens we are a winner.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Just an update on the CMI sounder power supply, so far everything works well, no issues.
My only complaint is the slide switches for on/off and direction are very stiff, I mean very stiff, can hardly move with just one finger. Hopefully they will loosen with use, but other wise all good.


----------

